# Removal Firms



## Twiglet61 (Jul 15, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good removal firm that can get my furniture & possessions from the Uk safely to Spain ?


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Jimbo the Scot

Have used him twice. Excellent service.

If you google JimbotheScot you will find his website and contact details scheduled runs etc.


----------



## jane234 (May 23, 2014)

I've just used Matthew James, they were fantastic, packing was superb, nothing broken and such a helpful crew who went above and beyond to help. Can't recommend them enough. Interestingly they have the contract to do all of pickfords European removal as I was rather confused when our boxes (393!) were loaded into pickfords lorry.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

A friend... All your removal needs in Spain


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Jumbo the Scott,he has a website!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

*St Georges European* and *Elite European* are very good!


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Like others, we had a good experience with Jimbo the Scot. Excellent communication, stuck to timing plan, courteous service, reasonable price, and nice fellas.


----------



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

Twiglet61 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good removal firm that can get my furniture & possessions from the Uk safely to Spain ?


Hi!
Wondering what moving company you ended up using as I am looking for one as well. 

Thanks!
/Tomas


----------

